# Bolt 8 TB External Drive upgrade



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

I have two Bolts and originally updated them with 2.5" 3 TB drives. Earlier this year I updated one of them to 8 TB using MFS 3.2 and a Shucked WD Red 8 TB drive from a WD Easystore 3.5" external drive and everything has worked flawlessly.

I now want to upgrade the other Bolt and would like to use the same setup, and have read that WD is no longer using Red drives in the Easystore unit, but are using a variant that runs much hotter with more noise.

What is/are the best 8 TB drive(s) to use currently?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Most WD Easystore drives now come with a white label drive that you cannot get any specs on. Nobody is sure what that drive is - some folks think it is just a re-labeled Red drive, while others have speculated that it is a Hitachi drive. They do not necessarily run hotter or louder than any other drive, and I have used two of them in a NAS without problems. But the bigger worry for possible use in a Tivo is no way of knowing if the drive uses SMR technology.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

V7Goose said:


> Most WD Easystore drives now come with a white label drive that you cannot get any specs on. Nobody is sure what that drive is - some folks think it is just a re-labeled Red drive, while others have speculated that it is a Hitachi drive. They do not necessarily run hotter or louder than any other drive, and I have used two of them in a NAS without problems. But the bigger worry for possible use in a Tivo is no way of knowing if the drive uses SMR technology.


Could be either. Also depends on capacity. I think the 8TB and up are still CMR "Reds/Red Plus". However the 6TB and less are probably the SMR versions (even white label, if they end in AX and are 2-6TB almost certainly SMR). The Hitachis, I've heard about that but never got one myself (in an Easystore). Supposedly they are not "helium" drives like the "normal" CMR Red/Red Plus. I think you might be able to tell by the label/drive, the non helium drives may have a hole, helium drives no hole as they have to be sealed. I THINK the Hitachi/non helium drives were in MyBooks not Easystores but have not kept up with what is going on currently.

Oh, if not going to "shuck" just go with Purple (or Seagate Skyhawk). If going to shuck again depends on capacity, model number, possible hole for the non helium drives.


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> Could be either. Also depends on capacity. I think the 8TB and up are still CMR "Reds/Red Plus". However the 6TB and less are probably the SMR versions (even white label, if they end in AX and are 2-6TB almost certainly SMR). The Hitachis, I've heard about that but never got one myself (in an Easystore). Supposedly they are not "helium" drives like the "normal" CMR Red/Red Plus. I think you might be able to tell by the label/drive, the non helium drives may have a hole, helium drives no hole as they have to be sealed. I THINK the Hitachi/non helium drives were in MyBooks not Easystores but have not kept up with what is going on currently.
> 
> Oh, if not going to "shuck" just go with Purple (or Seagate Skyhawk). If going to shuck again depends on capacity, model number, possible hole for the non helium drives.


I am going to shuck and use a Thermaltake ST0021U Max 5 Active Cooling USB2.0/eSATA Ext Enclosure. By looking at the WD site I found that all 8 TB drives are CMR as of the creation of that info, so I believe I will take a shot at getting an Easystore from Best Buy (on sale now for $130). I also saw on YouTube that the drive in there currently is a WD80EDAZ with specs that match closely with a WD Red drive. Has anyone used this WD P/N in an upgrade?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jetcobra said:


> I am going to shuck and use a Thermaltake ST0021U Max 5 Active Cooling USB2.0/eSATA Ext Enclosure. By looking at the WD site I found that all 8 TB drives are CMR as of the creation of that info, so I believe I will take a shot at getting an Easystore from Best Buy (on sale now for $130). I also saw on YouTube that the drive in there currently is a WD80EDAZ with specs that match closely with a WD Red drive. Has anyone used this WD P/N in an upgrade?


I looked at pic of the EDAZ. Looks like it has the cooling hole I mentioned below/right of label. So not a helium drive but still CMR far as I know so should work. Far as I know.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ooh, am not sure about CMR. As it says 256MB cache. That can signify SMR in some cases. But I personally don't know, maybe someone who actually has experience with that model can help.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

According to this website the EDAZ IS CMR. They don't actually say a drive is CMR but they do say if it is SMR. And this one does not say SMR.

*"Internal Use"* (7200RPM, 256MB cache?, SATA-600 interface, Advanced Format)

WD80EMAZ-xxM9AAx 8TB (5/10)* 
WD80EDAZ-xxTA3Ax 8TB (5/10)* 
WD101EMAZ-xxG7DAx 10TB (6/12)**

*Note: Rebadged HGST Ultrastar 7K8 / DC HC320 models, given the identical "US7SAN8T0" R/N on their labels and obvious exterior similarities.
*Note 2: A helium-filled variant of the WD80EMAZ with -xxWJTAx identifier code does exist.

The HDD Platter Capacity Database: HDD Platter Database - Western Digital - 3.5" (RE/Gold/Se/Black/Red/"Internal Use")


----------



## jetcobra (Jul 24, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> According to this website the EDAZ IS CMR. They don't actually say a drive is CMR but they do say if it is SMR. And this one does not say SMR.
> 
> *"Internal Use"* (7200RPM, 256MB cache?, SATA-600 interface, Advanced Format)
> 
> ...


Thanks tommage1 - I also found this reference where Rxpert used a WD80EDAZ for a successful Premiere upgrade - 8TB Premiere so I am going ahead and using it (assuming it is in the Easystore that I buy) and will post my result.


----------



## gsutkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Tommage1, what do you think about the WD10PURZ, a 10TB 5400rpm drive. Is it CMR? I found it on ebay for $219
Western Digital Purple 10TB,Internal,5400 RPM,3.5 inch (WD100PURZ) Hard Drive | eBay


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

gsutkin said:


> Tommage1, what do you think about the WD10PURZ, a 10TB 5400rpm drive. Is it CMR? I found it on ebay for $219
> Western Digital Purple 10TB,Internal,5400 RPM,3.5 inch (WD100PURZ) Hard Drive | eBay


It is CMR, all WD Purples are CMR (for now at least, who knows what WD will do in the future after what they did with the Reds). I would be careful whom you buy from, to get full from purchase date warranty need to have purchased from WD or WD authorized seller.

Oh, if genuine drive even if not purchased from authorized WD reseller should still get 3 years but from the manufacturing date on the drive, not the actual purchase date.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> It is CMR, all WD Purples are CMR (for now at least, who knows what WD will do in the future after what they did with the Reds). I would be careful whom you buy from, to get full from purchase date warranty need to have purchased from WD or WD authorized seller.
> 
> Oh, if genuine drive even if not purchased from authorized WD reseller should still get 3 years but from the manufacturing date on the drive, not the actual purchase date.


I looked at seller. Seems ok, the price for the 10TB right now seems excellent (says 27% off). In fact cheaper than the 8TB Purple they are selling. Would not wait too long if that is the one you want, seems only the 10TB is selling for that discount right now.


----------

